# Apprentice



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What are some of the apprentices time lines out there in the different states ? Also what kind of training in hours are mandatory , I realize there will be a distinction between union and non-union , since there is no formal mandatory set of rules for a non-union ( company) apprentice.


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I have always done what the other guys do around here. your a cub for the first 2 years(working with someone) then if you have all your own tools and do passable work you can call yourself a finisher. I would say it takes at lest 5 years of solid work day in and out before you losses the "I know it all"......2 years in you know it all, after five you say to yourself...man I don't know crap.


----------

